# Anyone in the Houston area?



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Just trying to upstage the raging Fresno thread a little...


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, bruce we're all here. You know I see alot of nissans running around, most a little ricey, but I think most are hanging around the Houston Import forum. Fine by me, been there and did not like what I saw. 

Fred


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

BTW I will not be able to hook up with you this week for the motor. I should be able to do something next week. My wife gets to work OT and we need the cash (from the OT).


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Not a problem.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i am in pasadena


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bumping past Fresno, again.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Gee whiz, nobody wants to participate in keeping Fresno down?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

that sucks dont it maybe if the tree of us just keep posting crap it will get there lol


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Ok , I'm in!*

Hey make it 4!!! LOL!! I don't check this site often but hey, any fellow Houstonian is a friend of mine!


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

+1 more. I don't post here much either, but I'm in the Houston Area. Huntsville to be exact.

David


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Big city, no one's tight knit here in Houston, Houston sucks. You know, in a way I can't wait to move. 

Sorry Bahearn, looks like 5 total. Hey there's a post on sr20de that needs your expertise, it involves backfiring, I think I'm right on my reply, could use the back up though.


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

whats up fellas. im from Houston also. ...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, there's 6. Getting better. We need to get together sometime.


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

i see alot of nissans cruising around, but noone talks to anyone? i guess we're all just a lil shy! lol....


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm close enough to H-town...just a 3hr hop, skip, and a jump.

laterz...Jody


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I was on the Texas Mailing List for a while, and I own a bigass belt buckle with "Texas" and a huge star on it. Close enough?

James (uh, living toward the north part of the state...)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't listen to him, he's really a Newfie.

As for Houston area, I know at least 6 other SE-R people who normally don't frequent this board, so it's not quite as bad as it looks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

uno mas.


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

wow iv never been on a forum with so many other Houstonians.
hopefully we all get to chill out one day.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

whats funny is me and bahearn live right down the road from each other and never met he is in la port and i am in pasadena lol


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Supposedly there is a meet every Friday night at Spencer and Red Bluff. I have a regularly scheduled family thing on that night so I never go.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

from what i heard it is getting pretty bad there burn outs in the parking lot and the cops are getting bad i also heard that saturday at dixie farm and 45 is getting better


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

terry dibler said:


> *whats funny is me and bahearn live right down the road from each other and never met he is in la port and i am in pasadena lol *


lol. atleast u have someone living near u...
i wonder if anyone lives near sugarland/missouri/stafford ?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

NIOstyle lives out that way


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey SPIN, I'm in Sugarland. If you wanna hook up we're planning a get together on the 8th. No location set but time is during lunch.


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Hey SPIN, I'm in Sugarland. If you wanna hook up we're planning a get together on the 8th. No location set but time is during lunch. *


sounds good. just let me know the details when u get em.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi, I am in Houston--west side, Mission Bend area.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Houston Meet*

Here's the info for Saturday, March 8th for Team NIO. I haven't invited many outside the team but y'all are welcome to come.

Date: Saturday, March 8, 2003 
Time: 12:00pm - 3:00pm 
Where: What's Cookin Restaurant 
Address: 930 FM 518 
Website: http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/11355338/ 
Map is on the site too. 

Event: Special Brunch 

RSVP by Friday - so we can make reservations. (email is [email protected])

Those that bought shirts, please come so that I can distribute to those that paid. 

Weather looks good too! 

See you there!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Are drop ins welcome? I don't anything about your club but I LOVE that restaurant. I just can't commit to a time.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

bahearn,
Sure you can drop by, just ask the hostess for TEAM NIO. It's quite informal and one of those get togethers for a nice beautiful day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

well guys i am about to get a sentra and i live right down the street from bruce in la porte. and all that spencer and redbluff stuff is dead they now meet at a diner. anyways i just thought i would add one more to the houston list

Brett
[email protected]
looking for a sentra in houston


----------



## wolf22m (Nov 21, 2002)

I am in Houston also looking for some fellow Nissan nuts. I have a 1.6L Limited right now, but looking at a 93 SE-R. Just need to get rid of the Limited first though. Anyone in the Spring area??


----------



## SAT-SER (Feb 11, 2003)

Is San Antonio considererd houston area?


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

SAT-SER said:


> *Is San Antonio considererd houston area? *


hehe close enough. as long as you dont mind driving 2hrs. and in some cases 3hrs, depending on the area, to meet up.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang Brett, you still haven't found that car yet.

Well, I will be at HRP in Baytown on Fri March 28. I am trying to be there early to get more than 2 runs in......My clutch is broke in and I can't wait to see what I am running.....3rd gear chirps all day!

Hope to see any of you there. BTW It is a 93 black NX2000 with limited stickers and a picnic table for a wing! 

Fred


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

man i am working on it. I am about to drive down to dallas to pick a nice one up. I would rather keep my money local but i want an se-r. Anyways i might see you at the track

Brett


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm in Houston, North Side!!!!!!! Kuykendhal/Rankin off of 45. I'm haven't really gotten with a group because I don't really know anyone so let me know if U guys get together.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*April 15 Houston Meet.*

ALL Houstonians,
We are having a presentation with Mossy Nissan about the New 2004 MAXIMA. 

If you want to attend please post and/or reply to the link below.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19913



Regards,


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

hello guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Bumpin to top Fresno. Fort Worth here, just a leisurely 4 and half hour cruise away, though I'm probably in H-town about once every couple of months.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Best Junkyards?*

Hey fellas, do any of you know which junkyards give good prices here in town? I've been to a few and can't seem to get decent prices on parts.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlas in Pasadena off of red bluff. I don't know the phone number, but ask for Jerry I think is his name.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Cool, thanks phastphuker! I'll check it out after finals week.


----------

